# закончил университет



## Brigitte_anna

Добрый день!

Рассмотрим ситуацию - человек пришел на собеседование:
- Расскажите о себе, пожалуйста.
- Я *закончил* университет XYZ по специальности Экономика. После этого *работал* менеджером по продажам. Сейчас я руковожу собственной компанией.
(- Я *учился* в университете XYZ по специальности Экономика. После этого *работал* менеджером по продажам. Сейчас я руковожу собственной компанией.)

Какое время нужно использовать - the past simple или the present perfect?

I *graduated* from the university XYZ. I *worked* as a sales manager after that. Now I run my own company.
I *have graduated* from the university XYZ. I *have worked* as a sales manager after that. Now I run my own company.

I *studied* at the university XYZ. I *worked* as a sales manager after that. Now I run my own company.
I *have studied* at the university XYZ. I *have worked* as a sales manager after that. Now I run my own company.


----------



## Vadim K

Это скорее вопрос на форум английского языка, а не русского. Я думаю, что надо использовать _past simple_, так как в данном случае речь идет о событиях, законченных в прошлом, и не имеющих отношения к настоящему времени в данном контексте.

_I have graduated from_ - в этом случае идет акцент на то, что Вы уже закончили что-то к настоящему времени, то есть ко времени, когда Вы говорите эту фразу. _Are you still studying at the university? No, I have graduated from it._

В _past simple_ же идет акцент на то, что Вы просто что-то закончили в прошлом. Как раз, как в контексте резюме.


----------



## Brigitte_anna

Vadim K said:


> Это скорее вопрос на форум английского языка, а не русского. Я думаю, что надо использовать _past simple_, так как в данном случае речь идет о событиях, законченных в прошлом, и не имеющих отношения к настоящему времени в данном контексте.



Почему же не имеющих? Я закончил универ по специальности экономика - это одна из причин почему я претендую на вашу вакансию (экономическую).


----------



## Vadim K

Brigitte_anna said:


> Почему же не имеющих? Я закончил универ по специальности экономика - это одна из причин почему я претендую на вашу вакансию (экономическую).



Да, кончено. Если Ваш потенциальный работодатель задает Вам вопрос: "_Почему Вы считаете, что мы должны принять на эту вакансию именно Вас?_", то использование present perfect с глаголами _изучал, закончил, работал _подчеркнет полученный Вами опыт *к настоящему времени* при ответе на этот вопрос. Но ведь, судя по первому сообщению, Ваш потенциальный работодатель задает немного другой вопрос, а именно: "_Расскажите о себе_". И при ответе на этот первый вопрос собеседования Вы просто перечисляете факты, которые уже завершились в прошлом или которые имеют место быть в настоящем времени.


----------



## Nikined

Brigitte_anna said:


> Почему же не имеющих? Я закончил универ по специальности экономика - это одна из причин почему я претендую на вашу вакансию (экономическую).


Не знаю, читали ли вы мои сообщения, если что, повторюсь, на это правило "связь с настоящим" вообще не стоит ориентироваться, потому что при желании у любого события можно найти отношение к настоящему, это англоязычным понятно, где именно есть отношение к настоящему, а где нет,  а для людей не с "английским языковым складом" это - все равно что совет филина мышкам из анекдота превратиться в ёжиков.


----------



## Vadim K

Nikined said:


> Не знаю, читали ли вы мои сообщения, если что, повторюсь, на это правило "связь с настоящим" вообще не стоит ориентироваться, потому что при желании у любого события можно найти отношение к настоящему, это англоязычным понятно, где именно есть отношение к настоящему, а где нет,  а для людей не с "английским языковым складом" это - все равно что совет филина мышкам из анекдота превратиться в ёжиков.



А Вас не смущает тот факт, что это время называется present в английском языке? Или это просто такая мелочь, на которую тоже не стоит ориентироваться? То, что мы, русскоязычные, не осознаем этот факт автоматически, происходит потому, что в нашем языке таких времен нет, и мы к этому не привыкли. Что, однако, не мешает к этому привыкать постепенно, изучая данный язык.


----------



## Nikined

Vadim K said:


> А Вас не смущает тот факт, что это время называется present в английском языке? Или это просто такая мелочь, на которую тоже не стоит ориентироваться?


Похоже вы просто не поняли смысл моего поста.


----------



## Brigitte_anna

Nikined said:


> Не знаю, читали ли вы мои сообщения, если что, повторюсь, на это правило "связь с настоящим" вообще не стоит ориентироваться, потому что при желании у любого события можно найти отношение к настоящему, это англоязычным понятно, где именно есть отношение к настоящему, а где нет,  а для людей не с "английским языковым складом" это - все равно что совет филина мышкам из анекдота превратиться в ёжиков.


Читал - большое спасибо за ваши сообщения! Просто все же пока не понятно...


----------



## Vadim K

Nikined said:


> Похоже вы просто не поняли смысл моего поста.



Мне кажется, я понял. Вы имеете ввиду, что не надо обращать на связь с настоящим потому, что мы, русскоговорящие, все равно ее не поймем. Я же хотел сказать, что если мы ее не понимаем изначально, это отнюдь не значит, что не надо стараться ее понять. Наоборот, надо приложить усилия для понимания логики, стоящей за этим временем, и в определенный момент при определенном старании эта связь станет очевидной. Как станет совершенно очевидным, почему это время, которое нам кажется логически "прошлым" (а кажется так именно потому, что переводится на русский язык глаголами прошедшего времени), под определенным углом является логически "настоящим" временем.


----------



## Nikined

Brigitte_anna said:


> Читал - большое спасибо за ваши сообщения! Просто все же пока не понятно...


Ну попробую тогда объяснить, как я это понимаю, на русском
Для данного случая: Present perfect - это оторванное от прошлого время, глагол должен быть как новость, смысловойакцент должен быть на действии, глаголе а не на других членах предложения, не должно быть конкретики. А в вашем предложении главное - именно "университет", важно не то, что он ЗАКОНЧИЛ, а то, что он закончил УНИВЕРСИТЕТ, "новость" в этом предложении для собеседника - именно университет. Такой акцент на дополнении делает глагол не столь важным, не актуальным, следовательно, "закреплённым" в прошедшем времени


----------



## Brigitte_anna

Nikined said:


> Ну попробую тогда объяснить, как я это понимаю, на русском
> Для данного случая: Present perfect - это оторванное от прошлого время, глагол должен быть как новость, смысловойакцент должен быть на действии, глаголе а не на других членах предложения, не должно быть конкретики. А в вашем предложении главное - именно "университет", важно не то, что он ЗАКОНЧИЛ, а то, что он закончил УНИВЕРСИТЕТ, "новость" в этом предложении для собеседника - именно университет. Такой акцент на дополнении делает глагол не столь важным, не актуальным, следовательно, "закреплённым" в прошедшем времени


Я считаю что главных моментов сразу три:
1. учился (а не купил диплом)
2. в университете (а не в училище)
3. по специальности Экономика (а не по какой то другой)
Все они являются главными. Т.е. это предложение - это сумма фактов, образующая один message


----------



## Vadim K

Nikined said:


> Ну попробую тогда объяснить, как я это понимаю, на русском
> Для данного случая: Present perfect - это оторванное от прошлого время, глагол должен быть как новость, смысловойакцент должен быть на действии, глаголе а не на других членах предложения, не должно быть конкретики. А в вашем предложении главное - именно "университет", важно не то, что он ЗАКОНЧИЛ, а то, что он закончил УНИВЕРСИТЕТ, "новость" в этом предложении для собеседника - именно университет. Такой акцент на дополнении делает глагол не столь важным, не актуальным, следовательно, "закреплённым" в прошедшем времени



Если позволите, тогда спрошу, как быть, например, с таким вопросом и ответом:
"_Ты сможешь перевести этот текст с английского языка?_" - "_Да, смогу, я ведь закончил факультет английского языка университета_". 
Разве здесь не делается смысловой акцент на "_факультет английского языка университета_"? Или, другими словами, разве этот оборот не является сутью, причиной, по которой отвечающий может перевести текст? Тем не менее, мне кажется, что в данном случае _present perfect _обязателен, несмотря на то, что "новостью" является не глагол.


----------



## Nikined

Brigitte_anna said:


> Я считаю что главных моментов сразу три:
> 1. учился (а не купил диплом)
> 2. в университете (а не в училище)
> 3. по специальности Экономика (а не по какой то другой)
> Все они являются главными. Т.е. это предложение - это сумма фактов, образующая один message


Попробуйте так: уберите из предложения глагол и уберите из него "университет (по экономической специальности)" 
Какой вариант несёт в себе больше смысла?) Что более важно для сути предложения



Vadim K said:


> Если позволите, тогда спрошу, как быть, например, с таким вопросом и ответом:
> "_Ты сможешь перевести этот текст с английского языка?_" - "_Да, смогу, я ведь закончил факультет английского языка университета_".
> Разве здесь не делается смысловой акцент на "_факультет английского языка университета_"? Или, другими словами, разве этот оборот не является сутью, причиной, по которой отвечающий может перевести текст? Тем не менее, мне кажется, что в данном случае _present perfect _обязателен, несмотря на то, что "новостью" является не глагол.


Делается, и здесь нужен past simple, на мой взгляд


----------



## Vadim K

Nikined said:


> Делается, и здесь нужен past simple, на мой взгляд



Тогда кто-то из нас двоих так и не разобрался с разницей между этими двумя временами.


----------



## Vovan

Brigitte_anna said:


> Какое время нужно использовать - the past simple или the present perfect?


Первое, т.к. вы просто приводите некоторую последовательность событий, не намекая ни на какую причинно-следственную связь (ибо разве она есть - между, скажем, "закончить университет" и "управлять своей компанией"?).  Более того, во втором предложении маркер временной последовательности "after that", что, как минимум, не дает возможности употребить перфект в первом предложении.

В каком-то другом предложении, где эта связь была бы, могло бы быть иначе. Пример из Google Books: "I have given birth to a child and I have aborted a child; and I have no horror stories to tell for either side." (здесь схема "опыт-1, опыт-2, вывод").


----------



## alex_s

You provide new information when you describe your experience. The use of  the present perfect is appropriate.  Please note the difference between American and British English. The present perfect is used more frequently in British English.


----------



## Nikined

Думаю, что "работал менеджером" ещё можно сказать в present perfect, если вкладывать значение "мне приходилось работать менеджером", "в моей жизни был опыт работы менеджером", то есть глагол выражает не то что бы действие (законченное, ведь, судя по всему, "вы" уже им не работаете), а скорее пресловутый опыт.
в ситуации:
- Почему мы должны взять вас
- Потому что я работал менеджером
можно сказать have worked наряду с worked
Но если вы рассказываете свою биографию-резюме или работа менеджером стоит в одном ряду с окончанием университета, то нужен past simple

Глагол "учился" в данном контексте по сути имеет то же значение, что и "закончил" (вы же не хотите сказать, что учились, но не закончили), поэтому время для него будет то же


----------



## Awwal12

Nikined said:


> Но если вы рассказываете свою биографию-резюме или работа менеджером стоит в одном ряду с окончанием университета, то нужен past simple


И именно потому, что вы в таких случаях рассказываете про цепочку событий. Естественно, там вклинивающийся present был бы малоуместен. Может быть полезно в таких случаях мысленно на секунду переключаться на церковнославянский перфект ("...азъ есмь завершилъ..."), функционально аналогичный английскому, но несколько более прозрачным образом выражающий отношение речи к настоящему моменту времени. (В живом древнерусском перфект обычно употреблялся без связки, что несколько затрудняет правильный анализ для современного русскоязычного.)


----------



## Brigitte_anna

Awwal12 said:


> И именно потому, что вы в таких случаях рассказываете про цепочку событий. Естественно, там вклинивающийся present был бы малоуместен. Может быть полезно в таких случаях мысленно на секунду переключаться на церковнославянский перфект ("...азъ есмь завершилъ..."), функционально аналогичный английскому, но несколько более прозрачным образом выражающий отношение речи к настоящему моменту времени. (В живом древнерусском перфект обычно употреблялся без связки, что несколько затрудняет правильный анализ для современного русскоязычного.)


Перфект в древнерусском? А где там перфект? Просто совершенная форма глагола "завершилъ...".


----------



## Awwal12

Brigitte_anna said:


> Перфект в древнерусском? А где там перфект? Просто совершенная форма глагола "завершилъ...".


"Я завьршилъ" ~ "я завершил когда-то в прошлом и это остается завершенным к настоящему моменту".
"Просто совершенная форма глагола" - это "я завьршихъ" (т.е. аорист - некогда произошедшее точечное действие). По факту, конечно, во всех западных и восточных славянских аорист оказался вытеснен перфектом, превратившимся в простое прошедшее (в лехитских при этом перфект слился со спрягаемой связкой, а в чешско-словацком ареале связка сохранилась как самостоятельный элемент).


----------



## Brigitte_anna

Awwal12 said:


> "Я завьршилъ" ~ "я завершил когда-то в прошлом и это остается завершенным к настоящему моменту".
> "Просто совершенная форма глагола" - это "я завьршихъ" (т.е. аорист - некогда произошедшее точечное действие). По факту, конечно, во всех западных и восточных славянских аорист оказался вытеснен перфектом, превратившимся в простое прошедшее (в лехитских при этом перфект слился со спрягаемой связкой, а в чешско-словацком ареале связка сохранилась как самостоятельный элемент).


Это очень интересно. Насколько я знаю английский от германского произошел. Вы понимаете правила употребления американского и британского the present perfect? Очень многие постоянно его употребляют не правильно из-за того что не до конца понимают его. Было интересно услышать объяснение специалистов.


----------



## Slogos

«Я училась в университете... работала...» Оба действия в прошлом. Грамматически не важно, если одно действие завершилось перед другим, так как это простое перечисление событий... Здесь нужны глаголы в простом прошедшем. «Сейчас руковожу фирмой...» Простое настоящее.

Present perfect отражает немого другие смысловые моменты. Сравните: “I have already graduated from school and am currently running my own company. I have worked in this industry for the past ten years.”


----------



## kngram

Slogos said:


> «Я училась в университете... работала...» Оба действия в прошлом. Грамматически не важно, если одно действие завершилось перед другим, так как это простое перечисление событий... Здесь нужны глаголы в простом прошедшем. «Сейчас руковожу фирмой...» Простое настоящее.
> 
> Present perfect отражает немого другие смысловые моменты. Сравните: “I have already graduated from school and am currently running my own company. I have worked in this industry for the past ten years.”


Смысловой момент, если можно так сказать, вашего примера, если строго следовать правилам английской грамматики, заключается в том, что образование, полученное в средней школе, позволяет как руководить собственной фирмой, так и продержаться в этом бизнесе десять лет.
Согласен. Это отличает смысл абзацев с перечислением в Past Simple от абзаца, где применен Present Perfect.


----------



## Nikined

kngram said:


> Смысловой момент, если можно так сказать, вашего примера, если строго следовать правилам английской грамматики, заключается в том, что образование, полученное в средней школе, позволяет как руководить собственной фирмой, так и продержаться в этом бизнесе десять лет.
> Согласен. Это отличает смысл абзацев с перечислением в Past Simple от абзаца, где применен Present Perfect.


"закончить что-то" - это конкретное действие, поэтому при выборе времени руководствоваться нужно тем, было ли это действие "в прошлом" или "недавно". "Смысловой момент" этого примера в том, что для собеседника "graduation" является новостью, на это и указывает "already", поэтому и применимо время present perfect. Только такую ситуацию можно вообразить для present perfect. Пример, конечно, не очень правдоподобный.


----------



## kngram

Nikined said:


> "закончить что-то" - это конкретное действие, поэтому при выборе времени руководствоваться нужно тем, было ли это действие "в прошлом" или "недавно". "Смысловой момент" этого примера в том, что для собеседника "graduation" является новостью, на это и указывает "already", поэтому и применимо время present perfect. Только такую ситуацию можно вообразить для present perfect. Пример, конечно, не очень правдоподобный.


Несмотря на то, что дальнейшее обсуждение требует открыть отдельную, новую ветку по правилам этого ресурса, постараюсь ответить короткой ремаркой. При всем уважении к вашему комментарию.
Ни такой атрибут как "конкретность" , ни отдаленность на шкале времени в пространстве прошлого, ни новость это или нет, не имеют в английской теории никакого квалифицирующего признака для выбора Present Perfect.
Для этого "смыслового момента", в не очень сложной теории, которой достаточно для корректного применения этого грамматического времени в большинстве частотных ситуаций, имеет значение только одно: сообщение собеседнику о том, что некоторое действие (или состояние, если в грамматической конструкции простого именного сказуемого с linking verbs, например, be) в прошлом имеет для вас особое значение в настоящем.


----------



## Nikined

kngram said:


> Несмотря на то, что дальнейшее обсуждение требует открыть отдельную, новую ветку по правилам этого ресурса, постараюсь ответить короткой ремаркой. При всем уважении к вашему комментарию.
> Ни такой атрибут как "кокретность", ни отдаленность на шкале времени в пространстве прошлого, ни новость это или нет, не имеют в английской теории никакого квалифицирующего признака для выбора Present Perfect.
> Для этого "смыслового момента", в не очень сложной теории, которой достаточно для корректного применения этого грамматического времени в большинстве частотных ситуаций, имеет значение только одно: сообщение собеседнику о том, что некоторое действие (или состояние, если в грамматической конструкции простого именного сказуемого с linking verbs, например, be) в прошлом имеет для вас особое значение в настоящем.


Вынужден заметить, что это довольно распространённое заблуждение среди изучающих английский язык. Если действие "закреплено" в завершенном прошлом, то present perfect неупотребим. Можно привести много примеров, когда действие вроде как имеет значение в настоящем, но употребляется только past simple (самое простое - добавить завершившийся момент времени, и present perfect буден невозможен, каким бы важным и актуальным не было событие в настоящем)


----------



## kngram

Nikined said:


> Вынужден заметить, что это довольно распространённое заблуждение среди изучающих английский язык. Если действие "закреплено" в завершенном прошлом, то present perfect неупотребим. Можно привести много примеров, когда действие вроде как имеет значение в настоящем, но употребляется только past simple (самое простое - добавить завершившийся момент времени, и present perfect буден невозможен, каким бы важным и актуальным не было событие в настоящем)


Не хотите, все-таки открыть новую ветку? Наше обсуждение нарушает правила сайта. Непонятно, что значит в этом обсуждении "закреплено." Это неграмматический термин.
Самый очевидный пример, "когда действие вроде как имеет значение в настоящем, но употребляется только Past Simple" - это когда в вашем высказывании вы переносите фокус на момент времени, когда какое-либо действие произошло в прошлом. Этот случай переноса фокуса вами в вашем высказывании предусмотрен в основных грамматических правилах различий в употреблении обоих времен в английском языке. Но если вы переносите фокус на время в вашем высказывании, как в русском, так и в английском языках, действие в прошлом для вас в вашем высказывании уже не имеет важнейшего значения в настоящем, или как вы пишете не является  "важным и актуальным в настоящем."
Аналогия в русском языке:
Мы уже там побывали. 
Мы были там вчера.


----------



## Nikined

kngram said:


> Не хотите, все-таки открыть новую ветку? Наше обсуждение нарушает правила сайта. Непонятно, что значит в этом обсуждении "закреплено." Это неграмматический термин.
> Самый очевидный пример, "когда действие вроде как имеет значение в настоящем, но употребляется только Past Simple" - это когда в вашем высказывании вы переносите фокус на момент времени, когда какое-либо действие произошло в прошлом. Этот случай переноса фокуса вами в вашем высказывании предусмотрен в основных грамматических правилах различий в употреблении обоих времен в английском языке. Но если вы переносите фокус на время в вашем высказывании, как в русском, так и в английском языках, действие в прошлом для вас в вашем высказывании уже не имеет важнейшего значения в настоящем, или как вы пишете не является  "важным и актуальным в настоящем."
> Аналогия в русском языке:
> Мы уже там побывали.
> Мы были там вчера.


Всё-таки "момент времени, когда какое-либо действие произошло в прошлом" играет роль, а не только "значение в настоящем". Если оперировать вашей терминологией, то в действии "закончить университет" (в большинстве контекстов, включая оригинальный) фокус времени уже в прошлом, поэтому по умолчанию нужен past simple. Если пресловутую "значимость в настоящем" определять с учетом прежде всего "временной" принадлежности действия, то да, такой вариант возможен.
Аналогия ваша непонятна, можно сказать как "Мы уже там побывали", так и "Мы уже там были", или это просто перевод с английского? У данного вопроса в английском вряд ли можно найти более-менее устойчивые аналогии в русском языке.


----------

